# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Squid 2.6 STABLE17

## Синауридзе Александр

*Squid 2.6 STABLE17*

В новой версии:
- устранена утечка памяти при обновлении кэша;
- сделан обратный порт модуля аутентификации в RADIUS из Squid 3.0 (squid_radius_auth);
- исправления в коде для улучшения переносимости, улучшение документации и другие незначительные исправления. 

Утечка памяти позволяла любому пользователю, использующему Squid выполнить отказ в обслуживании: "This problem allows any client trusted to use the service to perform a denial of service attack on the Squid service". Эта ошибка присутствует во всех Squid версии до 2.6 STABLE16 включительно и снимках версии 3.0, выпущенных до 27 ноября 2007.

Скачать можно здесь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

